# Loads of "EASY" Jobs I cant Do Because of SA.



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Right now there are many barista, receptionist, shop assistant and bartender jobs available in my area. But *I cant do* any of these jobs.

I have tried. I've tried being a reception and shop assistant but the pressure was too much. Being around people, serving them, talking to them etc was just *TOO MUCH *for me. It was very stressful.

These jobs are deemed "easy", so I feel like a retard that I can't do them.

When a job demands someone with "good phone skills" I just can't apply. I can't talk on the phone.

I'm unemployed and so many jobs I cant apply for because of my SA. I hate it.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Why not try something like factory work or a nightfill position in a supermarket?


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Why not try something like factory work or a nightfill position in a supermarket?


I am too weak for a factory job, andI dont have enough retail experience for a supermarket to hire me. All the supermarkets round here get 1000's of people applying already


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disability maybe?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I love how people always like to tell you do waitressing. Like it's just so easy to talk to hundreds of strangers and kiss their butts every night...... They also seem to think that restaurants will hire anyone off the street and don't require experience. It doesn't work that way....


----------



## the lost world (Dec 12, 2015)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Right now there are many barista, receptionist, shop assistant and bartender jobs available in my area. But *I cant do* any of these jobs.
> 
> I have tried. I've tried being a reception and shop assistant but the pressure was too much. Being around people, serving them, talking to them etc was just *TOO MUCH *for me. It was very stressful.
> 
> ...


yeah I applied to Next but never even heard back. I know I got 100% on the application because the questions were so easy. they want previous experience. **** em. I will be chillaxing on boxing day whilst they slave over a hot till.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Right now there are many barista, receptionist, shop assistant and bartender jobs available in my area. But *I cant do* any of these jobs.
> 
> I have tried. I've tried being a reception and shop assistant but the pressure was too much. Being around people, serving them, talking to them etc was just *TOO MUCH *for me. It was very stressful.
> 
> These jobs are deemed "easy", so I feel like a retard that I can't do them.


Exactly here!


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I can totally relate! After having been looking for a job for a year, I finally got hired. But I quit after the first day, because I couldn't concentrate due to my anxiety and I wasn't fitting in with the other new colleagues. When I came home I cried for about 2 hours. Now it's back to square one for me and I keep on applying for these jobs I know I won't get because I don't have any experience. And the jobs include lots of interaction which I can't do.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Disability maybe?


its soul destroying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Joe said:


> its soul destroying


I mean if he absolutely can't handle working, its an option.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> I mean if he absolutely can't handle working, its an option.


yeah, really most things are a bit soul destroying though


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm with you there OP. Those "easy" jobs are hell for me as well.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh boy, one of the reasons why my confidence is so ****ed.
How are we people supposed to stand on our own two feet, if jobs either require you to be a charismatic master or they are just paid so ****ty that you can't even afford the damn rant for even a small appartment?
Euthanisia for everybody would be some great progress with this species. I really need it.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahah qualifying for Disability in The UK with anxiety would be a joke ahahahah. Not even severely disabled people get money here. Thats what you get for voting Conservative!!!

Furthurmore I'm still unemployed and the gaps in CV are huge. I have no choice but to apply for these "easy" jobs. But the thought of them sends me into a panic attack


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

What really kills me is I couldn't even do a volunteer job involving _entering search terms into a museum database_ with only ONE other person there--my mother's friend. -_-

I didn't know _exactly_ what search terms to enter, and I mentally disagreed on which ones I should use (for example, a picture of five ironworkers on a bridge, she gave me search terms like "five ironworkers," and all I could think was, shouldn't you use less-specific search terms like merely "ironworkers," because who is going to search for "five ironworkers"??), and since I couldn't sit there asking her a million questions in order to do everything just right (I've been discouraged from asking questions in the past), I froze and cried for an hour. That's what I do when I'm not 100% sure how to do something--freeze and cry. Then my mother showed up and took me home. So much for my volunteer job. So humiliating, I bet I just gave her even more work to do.

I know I would do even worse with some sort of work-from-home thing involving e-mails or whatnot, because 1. if I don't know EXACTLY what to do and how to do it, I just can't bring myself to ask the hundreds of questions necessary, and so end up doing nothing; and 2. e-mails terrify me almost more than face-to-face communication, nowadays. :afr

That basically leaves *nothing* that I can do as a job.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Office jobs are easier for SA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Buckyx said:


> if your survival would depend on that I bet you could do it but yea Id rather not do something like that also


Also this. I know people here hate to hear this but sometimes you just have to suck it up and deal with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Hahah qualifying for Disability in The UK with anxiety would be a joke ahahahah. Not even severely disabled people get money here. Thats what you get for voting Conservative!!!
> 
> Furthurmore I'm still unemployed and the gaps in CV are huge. I have no choice but to apply for these "easy" jobs. But the thought of them sends me into a panic attack


I feel for you

Disability isn't easy in the US either. Although it seems liars/fakers get it easier than people with serious problems.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Definitely agree that office jobs are easier in terms of managing SA in the workplace. 

Even though I'm only in an admin-type position at the moment, I feel lucky that the work environment is pretty chill and quiet most of the time. I don't experience many stressful situations, and I actually like my co-workers.

I don't get paid a ton of money in relation to the cost of living in my area, but I'm willing to sacrifice that for being happier at work. At least for the near future since I'm still relatively young.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

thats correct, office support is good for SA people, and that's why all my jobs have been office support.

BUT

It's easy once you're in the job, yes. Getting it is the hard part. Trying to show your best self at an interview is hard, and being on the phone with recruiters sends me in a sweat. Alot of admin roles i've looked at want you to have a good phone manner which crushes me.


----------



## spacewalker (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm working a retail job right now, in a grocery store whose main focus is "world class customer service" (wtf) and I only got the job because my dad knew the manager. Which is horrible, it makes me feel like I took a job away from someone else who needed it, who could have done a better job than me.

Luckily I'm in college, so I'm only working a couple days a week. But it's literally hell. I barely have to interact with customers, but it's still hell. I've been working here for about 6 months and I'm still constantly worried that I'm doing something wrong, that I'm not pulling my weight, that my boss secretly hates me. I've only called in once because of anxiety, and another time because my boss scheduled me to work when I told him I would be out of town. So now I feel like I can't call in again without being put on his sh*t list. 

I've been periodically searching for other jobs so I could potentially quit this one, but there is literally nothing that would be any better than this. It's all retail or food service or generally working with the public. But even the stress of quitting this job to go to a new one where I would have to meet new coworkers and learn how to do a new job is almost worse than forcing myself to continue working here. I'm also a little attached to my coworkers. We're not friends by any means, but they're sweet, and they're nice to me, and even though I hate the job, I do like them and would miss them. Especially because I really don't have any friends anyway. 

But as much as I hate this job, I'm also used to it by now, and I really hate change. And the guilt I would feel if I quit. I feel so much guilt...


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Work at a behavioral health agency. It's a lot easier to deal with the stress and anxiety of working when you don't have to hide your issues from your employer or the people you deal with. Acceptance goes a long way.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh i know the feels.... i honestly cant find any job that suits me except maybe going back into supermarket retail/cashier work.. (the only job i was good at) ive tried everything else and failed miserably.


----------



## know what fk this (Dec 23, 2015)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Hahah qualifying for Disability in The UK with anxiety would be a joke ahahahah. Not even severely disabled people get money here. Thats what you get for voting Conservative!!!
> 
> Furthurmore I'm still unemployed and the gaps in CV are huge. I have no choice but to apply for these "easy" jobs. But the thought of them sends me into a panic attack


Fill it with fake voluntary work. It can never be verified.


----------



## know what fk this (Dec 23, 2015)

I used to answer phones all day as an admin assistant. Probably a decent gig for a lot here as you don't have to look at people while you get flustered.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Litter patrol


----------

